# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The World of Erithar

## Greg

I was recently commissioned to do an A2 size world map of Erithar. The client wanted it with a real "Max" vibe to it, which was fun to try and capture! 



Enjoyed working on it and pretty happy with the end product!

----------


## arsheesh

Excellent work.  Very "Maxish".  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## - JO -

What a beautiful map !!!! It's really a masterpiece. Everything is there: precision of the line, choice of colours, a certain sobriety... I particularly like the way the mountains come out!

----------


## MistyBeee

Simple and effective. I love your tiny towns  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

> Excellent work.  Very "Maxish".  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh, I'll definitely take that as a compliment!  :Very Happy: 




> What a beautiful map !!!! It's really a masterpiece. Everything is there: precision of the line, choice of colours, a certain sobriety... I particularly like the way the mountains come out!


Thanks a lot Joel! Really nice to hear you like it so much!  :Smile: 




> Simple and effective. I love your tiny towns


Thank you Beee! Tiny towns are always fun to pop in!  :Smile:

----------


## Wired

Really nice, Greg. Love the colors and the openness of it all, allowing for lots and lots of places that can still be discovered in the future!

----------


## Ilanthar

I see you've been busy doing great maps! Very impressive one, Greg.

----------


## Bogie

Wonderful map, great color scheme.

----------


## ThomasR

And the Max vibe was well captured with your unmistakeable signature  :Wink:  Great job Greg !

----------


## Greg

> Really nice, Greg. Love the colors and the openness of it all, allowing for lots and lots of places that can still be discovered in the future!


Cheers, Wired! Yeah, I know what you mean, still plenty there to uncover and explore!




> I see you've been busy doing great maps! Very impressive one, Greg.


Cheers, Ilanthar! So have you, and those Atlas Awards are greatly deserved!  :Very Happy: 




> Wonderful map, great color scheme.


Thanks Bogie!




> And the Max vibe was well captured with your unmistakeable signature  Great job Greg !


Thanks Thomas!  :Very Happy:

----------

